# John Deere skid problem HELP



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

My buddy has a john deere 8875 skid steer and the display lights won't turn off. any ideas??:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

My toolcat did this once. I fixed it by rebooting the computer. (Disconnect battery cable for 15 minutes and then reconnect.) I'm not familiar with JD skids, but if it has a computer onboard this may help. I guarantee it'll turn off the lights for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

the display on is controlled by one of the seat switches. For example when you sit on the seat the display turns on. Maybe the switch if stuck in the closed position so the computer lights stay on all off the time. I will pull out my manual and see if it could be anything else and I will let you know in a day or two.


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

ok thank you


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I think elmo has your problem pegged. I think that that model skid is not computerized. Sometimes the swithces may appear to be working upon visual inspection but I would use a continuity tester to see if they are open (or closed whichever is desirable).


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

this model actually does have a computer but it is not like most that you see now. do your pedals still work correctly? what i mean by this is do they lock and unlock correctly?


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

Landscapes8988;726711 said:


> My buddy has a john deere 8875 skid steer and the display lights won't turn off. any ideas??:realmad::realmad:


 I am guessing seat switch...Its sticking probably..Easy to test..Unplug the switch and see if the light goes out..


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

Its actually not that easy. The 8875 has two seat switches that work in tandem. You will need to remove the plug off of the switch and check it for continuity to find out which one it really is.


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

got it fixed guys thanks. unpluged them and the lights went off so we relaced them


----------

